# General > Book & Author Requests >  Henry Fielding's Tom Thumb and Tom Jones

## Xangis

I don't see an entry for Henry Fielding. It'd be nice to see a biography and/or some of his work on the site.

----------


## Arteum

Yes, Fielding is one of the pillars of classical English literature. "Joseph Andrews", "Shamela" and "Tom Jones" certainly deserve to be included!

----------

